# Purple HM spawn



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I already have had the tub set up for 1 week and I will spawn the pair next weekend. I just got the female in and I'm ordering BBS eggs now. I'm spawning in a 4 gallon tub with 3 inches of water, a TON of live hornwort (thanks to PeggyJ) and IAL. 

Male:



















Female:


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey gOod luck! If they look good, you should let me buy one!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I will keep you in mind


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Spawning tub:


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

You put it in rubber? Strange... Haha I'm going to spawn mine soon


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use the shallow spawn method:

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=723


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

omg omg omg omg PURPLE.... Looooove purple! I want one I want one!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a feeling that MrV will have NO trouble getting rid of the babies. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe. A lot of people have interest in them.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Just know that I want a male and female hehe. How much do you think you'll sell them for?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Each fish will be priced according to quality. Expect them to be around $20 since they'll be coming from a show winning line.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm going all out on this spawn...just ordered a can of BBS ($40.....) some Atison Betta Starter ($4.25) and Atison Betta Pro ($4.25).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Plus shipping..........$60........grr why are BBS eggs so expensive?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

$60? Holy mackerel!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just introduced them. They're flarin like crazy! The female is ready and the male should have a nest by tomorrow.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Goooo PURPLES Gooooo!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just released her. She's already checkin out the nest. No pics since the water is too dark.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! Have they done anything yet?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just the normal chasing/flirting.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah man! For sure keep me in mind! That'd be awesome!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

geez i'll take one of the throw aways there that pretty


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

@MrVampire181 Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No I only ship to the continental US.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck!

About shipping... most US breeders won't ship to Canada because it's really expensive... like much more than most people want to pay to ship a fish.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Im close to maine... would you ship JUST out of Maine?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not sure if I could. I'll have to talk to my transhipper to find out how it's done.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

You should have recorded it!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They were spawning when I came home from school. Fairly large spawn.

Male is now named Demon...this is the second female he has shredded and de-scaled. Well she's back in her jar and eating some Atison Betta Pro.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, poor girl!


----------

